# Foster needed for Tiger (Again!)



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey all,

As you remember Tiger from a few months ago - He now needs another new foster home.

He's been with my friend for over 2 months and the owners still aren't ready to have him back, he gets really bullied by his other 9 cats so would preferrably be better alone or with another cat who is really nice and gentle and not vicious. :001_wub: They offered to foster him thinking he'd be going back to his owners within a month but obviously this has turned out to be long term.

He is a real treasure to foster and not sure how long it'll be for as the owners are still in a bad situation. Please if anyone can help, come forward and I'll arrange transport to you, either reply here or PM me.

The owner has said she will cover food costs but future is uncertain for Tiger until he goes back home so I really need to find somewhere for him.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor Tiger  I ran out of ideas last time round but will keep thinking.

Might be worth putting this in Cat Chat as well?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well from Wednesday I have a spare run, sorry I couldn't help last time, rescue was hectic but I have some rescue cats leaving me in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> Poor Tiger  I ran out of ideas last time round but will keep thinking.
> 
> Might be worth putting this in Cat Chat as well?


I'm not allowed to put fosters/rescues in cat chat hun ...  Only here... xx



catcoonz said:


> well from Wednesday I have a spare run, sorry I couldn't help last time, rescue was hectic but I have some rescue cats leaving me in the next 2 weeks.


Thank you babe that'll help MASSIVELY! Thank you so much. I have no idea what's going on with the owner at the mo but will pass all details over to you once you can confirm you have room for him hun xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If the owner wants him rehomed she has to sign the forms hun, I am not allowed to rehome unless these are signed but happy to look after him for as long as needed.

you can put a link in cat chat but nobody can post on that thread, they can only post here in rescue. 

I have one cat leaving me Saturday, one the following weekend then one after 25th, will move cats around Saturday/sunday then should be ok for next week.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheryl, can you confirm what Tiger eats please so I can get food ready, can also confirm spare pen outside will be free from Monday evening, so can do any evening next week.

Will disinfect sunday then I will be ready.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

You are just one big angel Hun. Wednesday or Thursday evening would be best for me as I'm off to Germany tonight until Saturday.

He literally eats anything but does love a bit of Bozita   thank you so much babe xxxxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww brilliant news for tiger eh , cheryl have a fantastic holiday we will miss you x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> aww brilliant news for tiger eh , cheryl have a fantastic holiday we will miss you x


Love you siggy Hun! Miss you toooooo xxx


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> I'm not allowed to put fosters/rescues in cat chat hun ...  Only here... xx


I didn't realise it was so strict now. It seems that people are thinking that cat chat is actually a place to ask for help, especially new members and I have replied to someone in there that was looking for help and I don't think they found their way in here afterwards 

They were asking how to help the cat, not to get it rescued, wanted to catch it and take to a vet.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> I didn't realise it was so strict now. It seems that people are thinking that cat chat is actually a place to ask for help, especially new members and I have replied to someone in there that was looking for help and I don't think they found their way in here afterwards
> 
> They were asking how to help the cat, not to get it rescued, wanted to catch it and take to a vet.


Yeh I know Hun. Anything to do with rescues or re home/transport etc we got told to post in here & not cat chat

So never mind CC will take tiger now yay 

Xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I'm not allowed to put fosters/rescues in cat chat hun ...  Only here... xx


They might mean the website catchat.org not the cat chat forum here.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> They might mean the website catchat.org not the cat chat forum here.


Hey Hun nope they set rules we can't post in cat chat no more about rescues, transport or rehome. The only thing we can do is put a link in cat chat to here xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Still worth using catchat.org. It's not part of PF.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Still worth using catchat.org. It's not part of PF.


Ooooooo I see what you mean!! Thank you  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tiger is coming to me Thursday, glad I only have evie to hide from Cheryl.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hide her well,


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Tiger is coming to me Thursday, glad I only have evie to hide from Cheryl.


Haha MM!!

Tehehe thanks so much CC I can't wait to meet you and you'll simply love Tiger.

The owner never replied to my request 

I'll speak to you about it on Thurs sweetie xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You can meet Margo, but be warned if you don't give her a lot of cuddles she will give you that look, then you are in trouble. she is a little purr pot and the love of my life.

I you have to cat nap please make sure its the pregnant grumpy mc, due 7th feb and she is so grumpy we all stay out her way.

Don't worry about Tiger, what will be will be, I can keep him until the owners are ready, even if it takes a year, im in no rush now.

Tiger will have a pen for himself in the afternoon for a few hours, then he can have my daughters bedroom at night.

Ive retired 2 queens now so only have one due instead of 3 so that makes it much easier, quite going to enjoy Tiger cuddles and I will post many photo's so you can see how happy he is.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

All I can say really is thank you so much to both of you :


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No problem, Tiger is eating well and he purrs when you brush him.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he sounds like a lovely lad cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is adorable, but ive said to myself no more cats so will stick with what I have said, I do adore him but I really cant keep any more.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i dont think i ve ever asked how many permanent residents you have but i know its bound to be a lot


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not now, I did have 8 mc's but 2 died last year and I have just rehomed 2 spayed retired queens as the other entire girls was fighting with them, so only have 3 mc's and margo now.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless i remember, so sorry , Tiger is filling a big gap for you and you for him it's so beautiful xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just an update on Tiger.

As some know I have had Tiger with me for a little while now, I have some great news that Tiger will now finally be reunited back with his family very soon, just making transport arrangements.

I have very much enjoyed caring for Tiger, he is a delightful cuddly boy who I will miss, and lucky to have been able to give Tiger a temp home for his owners.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Brilliant news for Tiger :thumbup1:

Well done on giving him some a safe, loving home while his owners got things sorted out, bet you're going to miss him though!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad he's going back home after his holidays, well done all!


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry, I have only found this Thread through Search TODAY!! :crazy:

Thank you CC and Cheryl's friend for keeping Tiger safe, Cheryl for all the driving around!...and everyone else who had given their help & support :thumbup:


----------

